# LF: Baby Fly River Turtle



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Im looking for a small Fly River Turtle.
if you have one for sale or knows a place please PM =D
thanks,
Peter


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

fraser aquarium have a few the last time I am there. $450.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hondas3000 said:


> fraser aquarium have a few the last time I am there. $450.


they are long gone !!


----------



## JustAWitness (May 7, 2010)

*reptile guy*

there's this guy that deals all sorts of stuff. for sure u can get fly river from him. he's called "the reptile guy". google him. he's local and i think his name is michael. i alsmost made a big purchase off him. nice guy.

the reptile guy


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

damn..i wouldnt mind a baby FRT... but i dont think my Mbu would accept that little guy *thumbs down*


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think one of our sponsor here have one for sale as well. Derek from Koi pond.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Found one!!!!!!!! =d


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

petey said:


> Found one!!!!!!!! =d


Where and how much? How big is it?


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

tommyragasa tommyragasa is offline
Junior Member

Join Date: May 2010
Location: Richmond BC
Posts: 7
Feedback Score: 0 reviews
Default For Sale: Fly River Turtle!
I have for sale a baby * Fly River Turtle *.
He / She is around 4 inches and is very very healthy! As of right now the turtle is eating market prawn, Kiwi, and Frozen Peas.

Looking for $350

Thanks for looking
Tommy.


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

Would u consider $275? Where about's in Rmd are u located?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

bobsedins said:


> Would u consider $275? Where about's in Rmd are u located?


Hey Sedins this is a LF thread, not FS!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

tab said:


> tommyragasa tommyragasa is offline
> Junior Member
> 
> Join Date: May 2010
> ...


I think he was talking about this JTang? Anyways, find this persons post bro and send him a PM rather than putting your offer here.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks everyone but i have already found one!


----------

